# Pioneer 4" PRS Mid TS-S101PRS midrange



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

Pioneer TS-S101PRS 4" midrange mid speaker | eBay

My own listing. Never sold anything on ebay until now, but here i am.


p/s: Ignore the tweeter and the mounting


----------



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

Have a good read here :

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...50353-pioneer-ts-s101prs-review-shinjohn.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-discussion/20661-4-revelator-still-best.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/18519-pioneer-prs-4-mid.html


----------



## GS-R_Autotech (Oct 3, 2011)

I hate that these always come up when I'm flat broke... would go great with my set of 720prs.

Anyway good luck with the sale.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I kinda like mounting brackets.


----------

